# How to configure xorg.conf for my 16:9 monitor?



## jinlxz (Jan 8, 2011)

My monitor has the 1366x768 resolution, I added the modes "1366x768" in the subsection of xorg.conf, but when I ran startx the system choosed other resolution and logged {"1366x768" no mode of this name}

I want to add modeline in the monitor subsection, but I don't know my EDID information, do anyone know how to get the EDID information on FreeBSD system, EDID didn't exist in the Xorg log file.

Later I added the modeline "1366x768" in xorg.conf using some Inaccurate values and try again, it didn't work.

Can anyone help me, thanks?


----------



## jinlxz (Jan 8, 2011)

Xorg server version :1.6.1
FreeBSD 8.0
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4330


----------



## mk (Jan 8, 2011)

Is this virtual machine? If yes then you are limited by the virtual machine video driver.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 8, 2011)

Images of the first twenty lines of the log file is a novel but not really useful approach.  What is shown suggests that you're using the vesa driver, which may not be able to do 1366x768.

Please post the full contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  http://pastebin.com is popular for that.  It may also be helpful to know the make and model of the monitor.


----------



## jinlxz (Jan 9, 2011)

here is my full Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/jRGSCKRy


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 9, 2011)

Install x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati and change your xorg.conf to use the *radeon* driver.


----------



## jinlxz (Jan 9, 2011)

thank you all.


----------

